# Good morning liguria-venetia



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

hello,

i am relocating to italy and would like to meet friends
in liguria and venetian area......still did not make up my mind
where to relocate......any suggestions??

actually living in andalusia marbella....
always loved italy and going there 2 x year........

thanks


----------

